# Who wants to make me a logo?!



## JosephAOI (Jun 2, 2012)

So, just like a lot of you guys, I'm poor as hell (not to mention a teenager without a job) but if anyone is alright with doing a logo for me for about $20 (It's really all I can scrape up ) then please pm me or reply to this thread!

What I'm looking for is something kind of fancy looking but with an obvious metal edge to it. Something like Born Of Osiris' logo (which I absolutely love) or Opeth's logo.

My band's name is Auguries Of Innocence.

If you could whip something up, I would be eternally grateful and would spread your art and name around everywhere! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 3, 2012)

What are some of your influences as a band and which direction (genre-wise) are you headed? I can try and whip something up


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 5, 2012)

Our main influences are Born Of Osiris, Veil Of Maya, Periphery, CHON, and BTBAM.

It's kind of like really heavy 7 string stuff (BOO, Periphery), with a lot of shred (CHON, BTBAM), and sort of the same riffing style as Veil.

I really appreciate it, man!


----------



## BatuK (Jun 7, 2012)

If you can wait till after my exams (21st June), I'll do it for free


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 7, 2012)

That would be awesome, dude!

I can wait as long as necessary!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's me playing along to a Guitar Pro track of one of our songs if it helps give any ideas!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey man, I just want to apologize, and I've been extremely busy! I'm not sure if I have much time to work on logos anymore :/ But if I can get around to it I will!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 12, 2012)

It's no problem at all man! Whatever you have the time for!


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2012)

IF you're still looking for a design, I've started doing more graphic design work and I have a design in mind that might work or it might not be metal enough for what you're looking for. Just let me know if you want me to throw some stuff together and I'll get started.

Also - it won't cost $20, probably $10 at best since the design is fairly simple yet still worth using


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, sure man, give it a go!

Always a good idea to have multiple perspectives


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2012)

Word 

My Photoshop just expired and I'm tired of getting letters from Comcast about using cracked programs so I'll renew it tomorrow and get started on it


----------



## sage (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 28, 2012)

DUDE. That is SO sick!!!!!

Could you maybe do a black on white and white on black one???

I'm seriously loving this!! Mega +rep!


----------



## SPLANCHN0PHILE (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got an idea for one or two. I'll try to get my buddy to draw it. If it he draws what I think you're looking for I'll post it. And it won't look like clip art


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright man, much appreciated!


----------



## sage (Jun 29, 2012)

like so?


----------



## sage (Jun 29, 2012)

and this


----------

